# 4-Pin PWM auf 3-Pin Molex umbauen



## johny (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem: Mein CPU Lüfter (3-Pin Molex) ist an ein 4-Pin PWM (CPU-Anschluss) angeschlossen. 

Nun dreht der Lüfter fröhlich seine Runden - 100% Leistung wohlgemerkt!
Das Mainboard kann diesen nicht regulieren!



Nun zu meiner Frgae:

Kann man einen 4-pin pwm mit einem 3-pin molex so verbinden, dass die Geschwindigkeit des CPU Lüfters, durch das Mainboard Temperatur abhängig, gesteuert wird?


MfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Schau erst mal bei dir im Bios bei den meisten Boards kann man das umstellen ob PWN oder nicht. Meistens unter einem Menüpunkt Health, also bei Gigabyte. Schau auf jedenfalls mal nach.


----------



## johny (27. Dezember 2010)

Neee - mein ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution hat diese Einstellung nicht! Habe gesucht und nichts in der Art gefunden.

Kann nicht einfach das überschussige Kabel an ein anderes (ausgewähltes) klemmen und gut is?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (27. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du ihn nicht regeln kannst. Beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Scorpio78 (27. Dezember 2010)

Dem Board fehlt die Einstellung SMART-FAN?


----------



## johny (27. Dezember 2010)

Es hat sowas ähnliches - Q-Fan schimpft sich sowas. Da ich aber nur drei Stecker des Cpu-Fan Anschlusses belege, fehlt genau dass, welches die Geschwindigkeit regelt.


----------



## davidof2001 (27. Dezember 2010)

Das hat mit irgendwelchen fehlenden pins nix zu tun. Bei einem PWM Lüfter kommen ganz andere Signale über die Kabel als bei einem 3 Pin Kabel. Eigentlich kann man die regeln über den CPU Anschluss. Passiert etwas wenn du im BIOS etwas anderes bei der Lüftereinstellzng einstellst oder die Drehzahl fix machst? Bei asus stellt man dann Prozent ein.

Edit: die drehzahl bei deinem Lüfter wird über das rote und schwarze Kabel geregelt (die Spannung). Das gelbe Kabel liefert nur das Tachosignal um eine drehzahl anzeigen zu können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2010)

Man kommt grad wieder mal Asus like auf die Website, von daher kann ich nicht nachsehen. Wenn es tatsächlich keine Einstellung geben sollte was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dann würde ich ich doch lieber einen Lüfter kaufen der den PWM ANschluss hat, das umbasteln kann man sich sparen


----------



## johny (27. Dezember 2010)

Die Einstellung ist da - aber egal was ich auswähle, es passiert nichts. Er dreht immer 100% !!!


----------



## Ahab (27. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt definitiv einen Eintrag im BIOS wo du die Steuerung manuell auf 3 Pin umstellen kannst. Bei Asus ist das eigentlich immer "Auto", "DC" und "PWM". Den Eintrag musst du auf DC setzen.

Achso, und um deine Eingangsfrage zu beantworten: du kannst einen rein spannungsgeregelten Lüfter NICHT einfach zu einem PWM Lüfter umbauen. Das sind zwei gänzlich unterschiedliche Techniken.


----------



## johny (28. Dezember 2010)

Im Asus BIOS (0803) gibt es defenitiv keine Einstellung in der man den PWM auf §-Pin molex ändern kann!


----------



## esszett (28. Dezember 2010)

Es kann durchaus sein, dass du einen 4-Pin-Anschluss nicht mittels Spannung steuern kannst sondern nur durch das PWM-Signal (bei PWM liegen immer 12V an, sodass dein 3-Pin-Luefter immer mit 100% drehen wird)... Aber dein board hat ja sicher noch 3-Pin-Anschluesse, sodass du den CPU-Luefter dort in der Hoffnung anschlieszen koenntest, dass sie sich dort regeln lassen... 

Wenn Du den Luefter dann sinnvoll regeln willst, empfehle ich dir ein Programm wie "SpeedFan"...

GruSZ


----------



## johny (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja, hat das Board. 

Werde mich erstmal nach Lüfter mit 4pin Anschluss umschauen.


----------

